# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  کاملترین نسخه sql server کدومه؟؟

## mohammad diba

سلام بر دوستان
من روی pc خودم ورژن استاندارد اس کیو ال سرور رو دارم ولی بعضی از دستورات اجرا نمیشه میگه این دستورات رویه این ورژن اجرا نمیشه .
سوال من اینه که کدوم نگارش  اس کیو ال سرور از همه کاملتره؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
اگر ازنسخه 2000 و 2005 استفاده میکنید کاملترین نسخه نزدیک به نسخه Enterprise نسخه Developer هست ولی اگر از نسخه 2008 استفاده میکنید میتونید همون نسخه Enterprise رو نصب کنید.

----------

